# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  some shots from the Arnold Expo

## LI Ape

My dad took these, this is me Big Mike and my sister's boyfriend

----------


## LI Ape

Big Mike's calf, i had to get that in

----------


## LI Ape

Me my girlfriend and buddy Mike Morris

----------


## LI Ape

Solo Mike Morris

----------


## LI Ape

Me and my trainer and buddy, The King, this on is a little blurry for some reason

----------


## Sicilian30

Geeezummm look at that Calf? Man that almost looks sick.
<sighs> one day I will be that big... maybe..

----------


## Canes4Ever

Great pix LI Ape, actually you look bigger than Mike Matarrazzo yourself. Buddy I think you're gonna win a show this year.

 :Clapping Hands:

----------


## LI Ape

> _Originally posted by Diesel_ 
> *Mazz's calf amazes me no matter how many times I look at it.
> 
> BTW LI, are you going to the NOC in May?*


Yeah I'll be there for both day and night show and should be shreaded too! as its only 2 weeks out for me. I havent missed a NOC since 94! I love that show. Mike Morris is doing the NOC again this year, also I should be with King getting my 2 week out torture :LOL:

----------


## LI Ape

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *Great pix LI Ape, actually you look bigger than Mike Matarrazzo yourself. Buddy I think you're gonna win a show this year.
> 
> *


THANKS! 
You made my day, I cant gurantee the win but I will say that I will be the most shreaded, driest, freak hard guy on stage!

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by LI Ape_ 
> *
> 
> THANKS! 
> You made my day, I cant gurantee the win but I will say that I will be the most shreaded, driest, freak hard guy on stage!*


You're welcome big man ....anytime !

----------


## LI Ape

Cool, keep in touch, we can figure out a place to meet up

----------

